# TUG's Timeshare Marketplace suggestion



## thinze3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brian, I was wondering if there was a way to include AD information into the reply emails you receive after an AD inquiry.

Here's the dilemma. When I am searching the Timeshare Marketplace, I may send three inquiries out about three different properties. When the owner replies to the Tug email they received, I only receive what they write and nothing indicating which property it is referring to. 

For example, I receive only, "Sorry, It has already sold."

I am now setting there wondering which property has already been sold, because there is no information included as to which property the response came from. This has happened to me several times. It really gets confusing when the response is a week or two after your original inquiry.

Hope I made myself clear enough.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 11, 2009)

Unfortunately users do not reply to the messages sent via the marketplace, they merely send you an email themselves using whatever email system they have in place.


----------

